
MPAA: Making All Domain WHOIS Data Public Will Advance Privacy - lysp
https://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-making-all-domain-whois-data-public-will-advance-privacy-181117/
======
zzo38computer
Public WHOIS data is probably useful for commercial services, so that you can
know who you are buying from. Other than that I suppose won't need (although
there should still be some WHOIS data just so that you can see when it was
registered, at least), although anyways it can be avoided if you do not use a
domain name at all, or use a different TLD service than the official one I
suppose.

